

Sparrow has been acquired by Google - thehodge
http://sparrowmailapp.com/#google

======
thehodge
I've a feeling the site might go down, if it does here is the text of the
announcement-

We're excited to announce that Sparrow has been acquired by Google!

We care a lot about how people communicate, and we did our best to provide you
with the most intuitive and pleasurable mailing experience. Now we're joining
the Gmail team to accomplish a bigger vision — one that we think we can better
achieve with Google. We’d like to extend a special thanks to all of our users
who have supported us, advised us, given us priceless feedback and allowed us
to build a better mail application. While we’ll be working on new things at
Google, we will continue to make Sparrow available and provide support for our
users. We had an amazing ride and can't thank you enough. Full speed ahead!
Dom Leca CEO Sparrow

------
kenthorvath
Source code, please.

~~~
Toshio
Not on Larry's watch.

Eric Schmidt's Google would have given it to you, though. Fond memories.

